# Applaws Feeding Guide?



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

So I've just had my first bag of applaws delivered (small/medium breed) and I measured out the right amounts for my dogs according to the feeding instructions and it looks like there is hardly anything there?

I know it's good quality food but surely they are still going to be hungry. 

Am I measuring it right? If I use a Eukanuba measuring cup to measure out a 45g meal for the girls there is more in the cup than what there is if I measure 45g on the scales  do I go by the weighing scales measurement even though there is less?

Usually I feed by eye but I've never used this food so don't want to over feed.


EDIT: obviously I'm introducing the food slowly but just wanted to get an idea of how much they would be eating when they are just eating applaws.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> So I've just had my first bag of applaws delivered (small/medium breed) and I measured out the right amounts for my dogs according to the feeding instructions and it looks like there is hardly anything there?
> 
> I know it's good quality food but surely they are still going to be hungry.
> 
> ...


Eukanuba measuring cups are designed to be used with Eukanuba kibble only - the measurement relate to the Eukanuba diets, and it's entirely possible the Applaws kibble weighs more/less than Eukanuba, so it's not reliable to use a different brands measuring cup. If you email Applaws they will send you one of their ones, or you may be able to request one on their website.

Go by the scales measurements, that is the accurate one.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Eukanuba measuring cups are designed to be used with Eukanuba kibble only - the measurement relate to the Eukanuba diets, and it's entirely possible the Applaws kibble weighs more/less than Eukanuba, so it's not reliable to use a different brands measuring cup. If you email Applaws they will send you one of their ones, or you may be able to request one on their website.
> 
> Go by the scales measurements, that is the accurate one.


Thought it might have been better to use the scales  just looks like there is nothing there, food doesn't even half cover the bottom of their bowls. If I was going by eye, I would have probably given them half the amount again!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a recommended daily amount and all dogs vary so yours could possibly do with a tad more and another a bit less but the RDA is the starting block.

I used to weigh on the scales and use whatever measuring cup I had here but mark off the new food level.

You'll probably find that the extra in the bowl from Eukanuba was the extra coming out the other end and that on Applaws your dog will feel just as full and do just as well with a lot less waste at the other end.

Try it and see, you can always adjust


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Mum2Heidi said:


> It's a recommended daily amount and all dogs vary so yours could possibly do with a tad more and another a bit less but the RDA is the starting block.
> 
> I used to weigh on the scales and use whatever measuring cup I had here but mark off the new food level.
> 
> ...


Thanks, ill try that! I didn't feed Eukanuba, I got the cup free in Willow's puppy pack. :lol:

I went buy the applaws feeding guide for the girls, it says that a 2.5kg dog's RDA is 45g, so because my girls are around 5kg I was obviously going to give them 90g a day. Still need to work out what Alfie needs to eat, he weighs 8.5kg.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I've recently moved mine onto applaws too and also thought the amount of food in the bowl looked too little to begin with. We've been using it for about 6 weeks now and there's been no rumbly tummies, and they all seem to be doing well on it


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

The amount to feed Applaws does seem to be quite a bit less than other brands but as Mum2Heidi said they don't seem to be any hungrier having a lesser amount. My dogs get a mix of Applaws and Arden Grange and have done really well on it. I let our Trainer at dog club have some Applaws for rewards and she says that her own and others dogs seem to really like it and actually work for it as if it is a real tasty treat.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

It's good to know that your dogs don't seem much hungrier even though they eat smaller portions! My dogs seem to love it already.  

I got my Applaws from Monster Pet Supplies because it seems to be a good price, £33.33 for a 12.5kg bag plus about £4.50 for delivery but if you buy 2 bags it's free delivery so I think that I will order 2 bags if it suits them.  Speedy delivery too, ordered Sunday and it arrived today.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Thanks, ill try that! I didn't feed Eukanuba, I got the cup free in Willow's puppy pack. :lol:
> 
> I went buy the applaws feeding guide for the girls, it says that a 2.5kg dog's RDA is 45g, so because my girls are around 5kg I was obviously going to give them 90g a day. Still need to work out what Alfie needs to eat, he weighs 8.5kg.


Think I've worked it out right - Alfie would need 153g. I divided the 45g by 2.5 to see what the RDA per kg is and then multiplied that by Alfie's 8.5k

Sorry I didnt read it correctly and thought you'd fed the Eukanuba


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Think I've worked it out right - Alfie would need 153g. I divided the 45g by 2.5 to see what the RDA per kg is and then multiplied that by Alfie's 8.5k
> 
> Sorry I didnt read it correctly and thought you'd fed the Eukanuba


Ahhh thanks for that, I didn't know the best way to work it out! :lol:

Noooo I usually switch between TOTW and F4D but not I'm not impressed with the new F4D recipe so decided to try Applaws.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

You're welcome. Happy to help.

I dont use kibble anymore but def wouldnt be happy with F4D now they've changed if I did


----------

